# Expiring AGR points



## Dakota 400 (Mar 16, 2022)

What to do? Amtrak sent an e-mail that my points will expire in late June unless I "do something" with my account. Obviously, the best thing to do is to book another Amtrak trip, but I am not able to do so at this time. A list of options were provided. But, what to do? I'd appreciate suggestions as to how best to use these points before they expire. Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## joelkfla (Mar 16, 2022)

Dakota 400 said:


> What to do? Amtrak sent an e-mail that my points will expire in late June unless I "do something" with my account. Obviously, the best thing to do is to book another Amtrak trip, but I am not able to do so at this time. A list of options were provided. But, what to do? I'd appreciate suggestions as to how best to use these points before they expire. Thank you for your suggestions.


I haven't tried this myself, but it looks like you can earn a few points by logging onto your account and then buying something online at Home Depot, Lowes, Walgreens, or other places. No need to pay for shipping; just pick it up at a local store. I think that should reset the clock.


----------



## daybeers (Mar 16, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> I haven't tried this myself, but it looks like you can earn a few points by logging onto your account and then buying something online at Home Depot, Lowes, Walgreens, or other places. No need to pay for shipping; just pick it up at a local store. I think that should reset the clock.


Yes this will reset the clock, as will paid travel. If I'm not mistaken redeeming points also works.


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 17, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> I haven't tried this myself, but it looks like you can earn a few points by logging onto your account and then buying something online at Home Depot, Lowes, Walgreens, or other places. No need to pay for shipping; just pick it up at a local store. I think that should reset the clock.


Be aware that when "shopping for points" the actual posting of the points can take several months. Better get started now.
I think purchasing points works as well and, in my experience, posting is pretty instaneous.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 17, 2022)

You might consider joining the Rail Passenger Association since member bonuses keep older points active.















messagingByEmail | Rail Passengers Association | Washington, DC


Explore our benefits and find ways for you to help grow passenger train service in the United States.




www.railpassengers.org


----------



## Dakota 400 (Mar 17, 2022)

Devil's Advocate said:


> You might consider joining the Rail Passenger Association since member bonuses keep older points active.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I appreciate the suggestions. I particularly like this one and I think I will join.


----------



## Arctifox (Mar 21, 2022)

If you're planning to stay in a hotel during the next few months you could also book it through Amtrak Hotels & Cars to get points and reset the expiration date - you often get a good number of points and they are credited to your account relatively soon after your stay..


----------



## bunchesofun (Apr 18, 2022)

I looked for the date we need a hotel for my son's out of state wedding (why we are traveling Amtrak in the first place) and they only had 2 star hotels. Not worth risking to get a few points. Last time we staying in a 3 star hotel, we woke up to roaches in the room!


----------



## jebr (Apr 18, 2022)

bunchesofun said:


> I looked for the date we need a hotel for my son's out of state wedding (why we are traveling Amtrak in the first place) and they only had 2 star hotels. Not worth risking to get a few points. Last time we staying in a 3 star hotel, we woke up to roaches in the room!



I would highly recommend looking at other websites other than Amtrak's portal for hotel reviews - I use Google Maps, but there's other services like TripAdvisor or simply checking out the "user reviews" on other online booking portals. The star rating Amtrak (and most other websites) use reflect the level of amenities available and what "class" of hotel it is, not how clean it is, if the service is good, etc. A well maintained, well-kept two star hotel can be a much more pleasant stay than a three-star hotel in need of maintenance, understaffed, etc.


----------



## bunchesofun (Apr 18, 2022)

Well, they only gave 6 hotels and a b&b, only two of them in the actual town, the rest were 20 to 50 miles away. I was just surprised by the whole situation as I had already done the same thing on tripadvisor and there were 3 and 4 star hotels available. But as you say the ratings might be different so I'll check tripadvisor for these same hotels.


----------



## DisabledAmtraker (Jun 30, 2022)

is there a expiration on points


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 30, 2022)

DisabledAmtraker said:


> is there a expiration on points


Not as long as you have the AGR Credit Card or take an Amtrak trip at least Bi-Annually.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 30, 2022)

DisabledAmtraker said:


> is there a expiration on points



"Subject to these Program Terms and Conditions, points earned under the Program will not expire as long as the Program continues and the Member’s Program account is active. “Active” means that the Member earns and/or redeems Program points using his or her Membership Number within a 24-month period."

"earns and/or redeems" does not necessarily mean Amtrak travel. You can buy points, gift points to someone, earn points via the shopping portal or doing surveys.









Program Terms | Amtrak Guest Rewards


Every ride counts as an Amtrak Guest Rewards member. In addition to riding the train, there are a variety of ways to earn points that quickly add up to rewards like Amtrak travel, upgrades, hotels and more.




www.amtrak.com


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Jun 30, 2022)

I booked a future trip for Los Angeled to Anaheim. Pretty low amount of points on a route I use a decent amount. I’ll just pay the “10% change fee” when the time comes. Seemed like the easiest option.


----------

